# MOVED: Essential oils



## MHolkham (Dec 9, 2007)

Can anyone tell me the best place to buy essential oils. I understand the fragrance oils are synthetic and I want to go with natural. I have already ordered some fragrance oils but I will just use the for trial and eror. I was looking at Wellington. Has anyone ever used them? What is their rep etc.?


----------

